# canot access my router (169.254.x.x)



## bolt1234 (Jan 21, 2009)

I can not access my router again after setting it yesterday, it ip address become 169.254.x.x and its default gateway is missing. I accidentally disable my router dhcp. The router I use is siemens gigaset se361.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ska_cruz (Jan 23, 2009)

by default ip add and default gateway modem should start with 192.168.X.X for certain modem. if you get modem ip start with 169.254.x.x, that's mean there's no connection between your pc and modem... and the local area connection will show u limited or no connectivity error. u can try to reset back your modem become default setting and try to perform an ipconfig /all again...make sure u get ip start with 192.168.X.X and try to ping the ip add and gateway using command prompt.


----------

